# Cleaning company Lisbon



## Mintoni (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello, I am looking for a house cleaning company in Lisbon. The flat I rented is in a refurbished building and although everything is new, there is dust all over the place. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

